# Health 'to start failing at 47' in parts of Blackpool and Middlesbrough



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2018)

Health will start failing at the age of 47 in some parts of England and Wales, according to the latest figures from the Office for National Statistics.

From 2009 to 2013, males born in Bloomfield in Blackpool had a healthy life expectancy (HLE) of only 47.1 years, five months shorter than females born in Middlehaven in Middlesbrough.

People are expected to live healthily for three decades more in other areas.

However, the average gap between HLE in different areas was around 13 years.

The small area analysis showed the inequality in expected healthy lifespan across England and Wales.

Males born in Bloomfield could expect 32 fewer years of healthy life than their counterparts born in Knightsbridge and Belgravia in Westminster (79.1 years).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43317918


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

You can get the same difference in Glasgow in areas less than a mile apart. Walking distance.


----------



## Jamiesamp (Mar 9, 2018)

I probbly Know Why Middlesbrough Fave dish is a parmo its 2000 calories for it alone not inc the chips


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Middlesbrough and Stockton with Seal Sands in the middle. Conjures up exotic visions of the Riveria Of The North. Been legless more than a few times there in the past.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 9, 2018)

Jamiesamp said:


> I probbly Know Why Middlesbrough Fave dish is a parmo its 2000 calories for it alone not inc the chips


Aye, Jamie, Trading Standards in a survey found that a large Parmo, chips and salad came in at 2,600 calories. It’s the salad I don’t understand. Nobody in Middlesbrough eats the salad, that’s why the streets are covered in green on a Saturday night


----------



## Davein (Mar 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Jamie, Trading Standards in a survey found that a large Parmo, chips and salad came in at 2,600 calories. It’s the salad I don’t understand. Nobody in Middlesbrough eats the salad, that’s why the streets are covered in green on a Saturday night


Mike- Did you used to write for Les Dawson?


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 9, 2018)

Nope, Rowan Atkinson before he was a megastar, though. Medical promo videos for ICI, and others. Payment got buried in expenses as I recall....


----------



## Davein (Mar 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Nope, Rowan Atkinson before he was a megastar, though. Medical promo videos for ICI, and others. Payment got buried in expenses as I recall....


That guy doesn't need lines-his face says it all!


----------



## zuludog (Mar 9, 2018)

I'd never heard of a parmo till now, had to Google it. Thus enlightened I hope never to encounter one in the flesh, as it were


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2018)

zuludog said:


> I'd never heard of a parmo till now, had to Google it. Thus enlightened I hope never to encounter one in the flesh, as it were


I had to look it up too!  Apparently someone just  made it on Masterchef!  

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...uld_be_the_next_big_thing___says_food_expert/


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 9, 2018)

I must admit it was totally a new one on me also.
The link has enlightened me Thanks Northie


----------



## zuludog (Mar 9, 2018)

I wonder how it compares with a deep fried Mars bar?
Or that northern chip shop delicacy ordered by the request 'put us a pie in, love'; meaning a deep fried meat pie


----------



## Robin (Mar 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I had to look it up too!  Apparently someone just  made it on Masterchef!
> 
> http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...uld_be_the_next_big_thing___says_food_expert/


I saw it on Masterrchef last night.It was huge! (And apparently scaled down from normal size) the judges said it looked awful, but tasted delicious.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2018)

zuludog said:


> I wonder how it compares with a deep fried Mars bar?
> Or that northern chip shop delicacy ordered by the request 'put us a pie in, love'; meaning a deep fried meat pie


Isn't the pie buttie a Wigan speciality? I couldn't beleive it when a guy I used to work with told me about it! In Brighouse we were all about the healthy 5-a-day and gorged on pineapple fritters


----------



## Davein (Mar 9, 2018)

I've just read that 47 is the life expectancy of a rough sleeper


----------



## Amigo (Mar 9, 2018)

My son is having a mini Chicken Parmo for his tea (there’s two to a pack and they are decent enough size each for a meal), There’s about 250 calories in each and 17 grams of carb. He won’t be having chips with it. It’s essentially breaded chicken breasts with a thin layer of becamel sauce and cheddar sprinkled on the top. 

Easy to vilify these things but it’s actually healthier than the average pie and many of the other regional choices people make. It’s a dish that attracts regional snobbery and derision. 

There are many greater reasons why areas like Middlesbrough and the Bloomfield area of Blackpool have lower life expectancies (I know both areas very well). Middlesbrough has the legacy of heavy industry, bad  environmental factors from pollution, unemployment as the industries have folded and under funding from central Government proportionate to many other parts of the country.
Bloomfield has a lot of transient dwellers and low rent properties with many people with social problems shipped into the now empty guest houses and flats. It’s why Blackpool has 5 ’tourist’ areas featured in the top 20 most deprived in the country. 

There are places in Middlesbrough and Stockton with some of the highest priced properties in the country incidentally.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 9, 2018)

It’s not a pie buttie in Wigan, it’s a pie barm. And, as I’ve said before, deep fried Mars bars are served to credulous tourists. Simple explanation- you can’t put a deep fried Mars bar in a piece. It’s just wrong.

Amigo is absolutely right about Parmos. If produced by a posh chef, no-one would bat an eye. It just happens to be a local favourite, and even worse, a north eastern local favourite, so it’s assumed to be gross and unhealthy. It isn’t. It’s a sight healthier than a kebab in a pitta bread.

And Stockton is quite a pleasant town, with a few rough bits like just about anywhere.


----------



## zuludog (Mar 9, 2018)

Alright, I stand corrected, and my apologies
I got the impression from the website I found that it was also battered & deep fried
I still don't fancy one though

And I know what you mean about urban & industrial decay. I was brought up in eastern Manchester, around Beswick, Gorton & Openshaw. It was a centre of engineering, with firms like Crossley - Premier, Massey, Curchill, Dresser, and dozens more; now they've all gone, and with them the local pubs, shops, schools, and so on.
It always was a bit scruffy, but in a lived - in, vibrant sort of way; now it's just bleak


----------



## eggyg (Mar 9, 2018)

Jamiesamp said:


> I probbly Know Why Middlesbrough Fave dish is a parmo its 2000 calories for it alone not inc the chips


Funny you should mention a parmo. A guy made it on last night’s Masterchef, they had never heard of it but although it looked rank, they loved the taste! I can see how it would quite easily have 2000 calories! I have tried it once, didn’t like it, the birdies got it! Edited, just saw above comments re parmo!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Amigo said:


> My son is having a mini Chicken Parmo for his tea (there’s two to a pack and they are decent enough size each for a meal), There’s about 250 calories in each and 17 grams of carb. He won’t be having chips with it. It’s essentially breaded chicken breasts with a thin layer of becamel sauce and cheddar sprinkled on the top.
> 
> Easy to vilify these things but it’s actually healthier than the average pie and many of the other regional choices people make. It’s a dish that attracts regional snobbery and derision.
> 
> ...


Very well put @Amigo and totally relevant. That would apply for many areas in the North East of England Billignham also being another prime example.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

Did anyone see Back In Time for Tea, with Sara Cox? A family from Bradford immersed themselves in the daily lives of working families from the North of England, discovering the food they ate. The girls went to a local chippy for chips and naan, local delicacy


----------



## Amigo (Mar 9, 2018)

The article is about inequality and social deprivation not chicken parmesans. Interestingly, the Italians have been making them for years...see Chicken Parmigiana and that’s acceptable but somehow the slightly different northern version is being depicted as indicative of urban decay and poor lifestyle!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Did anyone see Back In Time for Tea, with Sara Cox? A family from Bradford immersed themselves in the daily lives of working families from the North of England, discovering the food they ate. The girls went to a local chippy for chips and naan, local delicacy


Yes, I have watched that series and really enjoyed it  The change in diet over the years has been very instructional, and it is clear that the 'rot' started to set in during the 1970s . Lovely family, who showed good humour throughout, very warm, friendly and thoughtful - a very good example of Northern folk and life  I'm really looking forward to moving back to my roots


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 10, 2018)

My wife introduced me to Parkin.  Never heard of it before I met her.  And also fish cakes made with slices of potato instead of mashing it.


----------

